
Ask HN: How much time do you spend on “new”? - lainon
Do you visit &quot;new&quot; on a regular basis and check what new posts are interesting and try to get them on the frontpage or do you spend most of the time on the frontpage?
======
nao360
I find myself on "new" when I've exhausted everything on the front page. I
don't really visit "new" with the intent to promote things to the front page.

